# Anyone remember herp clubs?



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

They died out as the internet got popular - like most clubs really.

There's still some around though, IIRC one in Bolton have just done some conservation work with frogs or toads or similar :no1:

They used to be a bit like the forum, you would meet up one night a week and talk about reptiles, trade/swap/sell everything, help the local rescue centre, take in your most recent purchase for everyone to see - was a nice way of handling snakes your not buying! They even got involved in the conservation of native species.

Hopefully it just isnt the ones in my area that have died a death and there are still some with a thriving membership somewhere doing good for the herp community :no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

There's clubs out there for most areas I believe. I used to be on the committee of ERAS (Essex Reptiles and Amphibians Society) which has since changed it's name - now known as ERAC. I keep meaning to rejoin as there's a lot of good people there with lots to share. I've caught up with a few of them recently at the Barking show which was nice.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Found one in my area but the forum is rather smutty!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Welcome to the Manchester and District Reptile Group

Might try to Bolton one, i remember speaking to the guy who runs it a few years ago and he sounded very knowledgable.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah, theres still a few going, i used to be a member of aria in northampton, i used to love doing the shows, getting kids(and adults) over their fears:no1:, its still going i think


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Yeah I loved doing the talks to kids. You go up thinking you have all the answers to everything and then we had one kid ask "do snakes fart?":lol2:

Everyone cracked up at that point!


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Found one in my area but the forum is rather smutty!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Welcome to the Manchester and District Reptile Group
> 
> Might try to Bolton one, i remember speaking to the guy who runs it a few years ago and he sounded very knowledgable.


OMG that forum REALLY is smutty......unlike this wholesome one with no pervy side! 

*shify look*:lol2:


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

There is one in York. It's not a club as such, no membership, anyone can come. Bring kids, reptiles etc. It's a great night.

See http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/45275-sinder-night-york-reptile-meeting.html for details of the next meeting.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Fangio said:


> There's clubs out there for most areas I believe. I used to be on the committee of ERAS (Essex Reptiles and Amphibians Society) which has since changed it's name - now known as ERAC. I keep meaning to rejoin as there's a lot of good people there with lots to share. I've caught up with a few of them recently at the Barking show which was nice.


I thought of joining.. But i cant think how i'd go to a meet, I wouldnt know what to do or say


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

captaincaveman said:


> yeah, theres still a few going, i used to be a member of aria in northampton, i used to love doing the shows, getting kids(and adults) over their fears:no1:, its still going i think


Yep, ARIA is still going. They're doing a public show at Delapre Abbey, Northampton on 18th and 19th August,

Amphibian Reptile & Insect Association - ARIA Homepage


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

most areas still have regular IHF/FBS meetings, pretty much the same thing 

every two weeks in nottingham for example.

Mason


----------



## Sueg65 (Aug 14, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> Found one in my area but the forum is rather smutty!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Welcome to the Manchester and District Reptile Group
> 
> Might try to Bolton one, i remember speaking to the guy who runs it a few years ago and he sounded very knowledgable.


 
boy that forum is smutty in fact it down right filth :lol2:


wish there was a reptile club where we lived we would join for sure


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Any contact information on the one in Bolton?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

There are two in central Scotland - the long established Scottish Exotic Animal Society (SEAS) who meet in Livingston once a month, and the newer Forth Valley Reptile Club (FVRC) who also meet once a month in Alloa.

We try to go along whenever possible to both of them - it's really nice to meet and get to know the reptile people local to you. There's always some nice herps to coo over as well


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

wayne the pain said:


> Any contact information on the one in Bolton?


[email protected]

Just email and you get subcribed to their newsletter and with it comes details of when/where they meet and what they are up to. They seem to be doing a lot for the hobby without feeling the need to shout about it from the roof tops - Maybe should do it for them :no1: I got in touch and they where nothing but friendly and welcoming.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Cheers for that mate :thumb:

Did you ever try and get in touch with the Manchester n district one? know they held a meeting at Manchester uni, and think member off here (Saedacanthus) was on the committee


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah mate, it went tits up very fast. Charlotte aka seedcanthus or how ever its spelt organised a show at the univiserty musuem, the members of the club where meant to put it together and it be on display around now. But it didnt go to plan, this isnt confirmed and not from a source I can say is reliable but she met a bloke and went to south africa to move in with him and just left the club up an arms so it was closed down.

Woodys pets set up a club at the same time too, I dont know anything about it though but I know Woody no longer owns the shop, its now North West reptiles so i dont know if its still going.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeh think Charlotte is now living in Jersey. think the Northwest reps is still open, not been in it since it was Woody's, passed it and think its got the shop next door now too.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

*clubs*

we used to have a large meet in kent but it pretty much died when we lost the black lion reptile fair as no money for talks etc i yhink there is regulary 6 of us that turn up now for a beer


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

toyah said:


> There are two in central Scotland - the long established Scottish Exotic Animal Society (SEAS) who meet in Livingston once a month, and the newer Forth Valley Reptile Club (FVRC) who also meet once a month in Alloa.
> 
> We try to go along whenever possible to both of them - it's really nice to meet and get to know the reptile people local to you. There's always some nice herps to coo over as well


someone sent me a pm about these a while back.

What are the meets like (for both)?
What sort of turnout is there?
Might pop along some time.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

went to our local IHS branch meeting last night, anyone within reasonable driving distance of notts should come.


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Mason said:


> went to our local IHS branch meeting last night, anyone within reasonable driving distance of notts should come.


What sort of things are discussed? I wouldnt mind something like this in my area, there's plenty of people interested just no-one with the oomph to organise something proper.


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

I've been considering starting some kind of meeting in town.
Probabley just like a "Lets all meet up at the boozer and chat s**t" to start with and see if people would be interested in doing something larger scale (no pun intended).

Since I started keeping reptiles I've found there's more of us in town than you'd expect for a dive like Banbury. Piercer on here (I knew she has exotics though), people I've now helped get started, serveral people that have over heard me talking about snakes in a pub who've then turned round and said "you got snakes? I keep a bearded dragon" and stuff like that.

I've pretty much got the run of one pub in town most of the week, I'm very well in with the staff there etc.
My misses works on the local paper so, advertising meetings would be easy.

Worth looking into I think, I know I'd like to have somewhere local to meet people and talk about common interests.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Me and Si from Ravin' Reptiles Kidderminster got chatting about local herp clubs and came to the conclusion that it might be worth while setting one up.

Pretty much in the same vain as you Xiorell, meet in pub and chat rubbish and see where it goes from there. As you said advertising through local papers and also local rep shops would be a good way to start.


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> What sort of things are discussed? I wouldnt mind something like this in my area, there's plenty of people interested just no-one with the oomph to organise something proper.


 
At the nottingham meeting. Nowt lol.

Me and ma mate rather sit down stairs drinking cider.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

WeThePeople said:


> What sort of things are discussed? I wouldnt mind something like this in my area, there's plenty of people interested just no-one with the oomph to organise something proper.


 
There normally a talk by someone in their particular area, last night it was chelonia, not my thing but then I learned some stuff. Then around/before/after than theres general chit chat, a few beers and a cheap steak. People selling things ( lovely pair of black headed pythons this week) a bloke that sells livefood, someone sells cadburys tubs etc etc.

Nothing mind blowingly exciting, just a chance to have a chat with a few people.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

Mason said:


> There normally a talk by someone in their particular area, last night it was chelonia, not my thing but then I learned some stuff. Then around/before/after than theres general chit chat, a few beers and a cheap steak. People selling things ( lovely pair of black headed pythons this week) a bloke that sells livefood, someone sells cadburys tubs etc etc.
> 
> Nothing mind blowingly exciting, just a chance to have a chat with a few people.




Sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

wayne the pain said:


> Sounds good to me :thumb:


Yeah me too : victory:


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah Lotte (Saedcantus) went to Jersey and works at Durrel Wildlife Park, just to clear that up lol


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> Yeah me too : victory:


So when you gonna get this group up and runnin then? :2thumb:


----------



## Xiorell (Aug 15, 2007)

Zak said:


> Me and Si from Ravin' Reptiles Kidderminster got chatting about local herp clubs and came to the conclusion that it might be worth while setting one up.
> 
> Pretty much in the same vain as you Xiorell, meet in pub and chat rubbish and see where it goes from there. As you said advertising through local papers and also local rep shops would be a good way to start.


Well I see it as... can't do any harm to try, right?
If people wanna come along.. exotic owners... people thinking of getting a snake or something, they could come, chat etc.... if nobody really turns up... just get trousered


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

wayne the pain said:


> So when you gonna get this group up and runnin then? :2thumb:


I shy away from responsibility mate, I wont be organising anything :no1:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Xiorell said:


> Well I see it as... can't do any harm to try, right?
> If people wanna come along.. exotic owners... people thinking of getting a snake or something, they could come, chat etc.... if nobody really turns up... just get trousered


My sentiments exactly, theres a loyal few from the shop who'll come and hopefully drag some others. Get word of mouth going and hey presto, king of reptiles.


----------



## wayne the pain (Dec 28, 2007)

WeThePeople said:


> I shy away from responsibility mate, I wont be organising anything :no1:


Yeh know that feeling, commitment, and responsibility are words im not familiar with.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

WeThePeople said:


> Yeah mate, it went tits up very fast. Charlotte aka seedcanthus or how ever its spelt organised a show at the univiserty musuem, the members of the club where meant to put it together and it be on display around now. But it didnt go to plan, this isnt confirmed and not from a source I can say is reliable but she met a bloke and went to south africa to move in with him and just left the club up an arms so it was closed down.


:lol2::notworthy:

This has to be the most amazing fabrication about myself I've ever heard, pure hilarity.

Myself and some other devoted herpers, Patrick (who hasnt been heard from since March 17th last year hope he's well wherever he is) Debs and Si (who still run the DNS Exotics forums) Zara and David (who moved to London.) We decided to have a bash at starting something up.

I had volunteered at the Manchester Museum Vivarium so the most natural thing to do (rather than the usual totally off topic affair in the local pub) was to attempt to collaborate with the Museum and hold our meetings there. 

We began a fledgeling website and produced leaflets, flyers and other information and held two meetings at the Manchester Muse Cafe. Provided we could generate enough interest we had been offered the Museum's lecture hall (complete with taxidermy and all kinds of crazy stuff to entertain the younguns) and the use of the hall would be funded by grant. 

I (and others) put an insane amount of time and effort into attempting to make this possible. Dr Andrew Gray was going to do a talk on neotropical frogs for us and other interesting events. 

The fact of the matter is that myself and Patrick, the original founders did not intend to do this unless it was possible as an organised and educational group, rather than meeting in the pub and sharing mites between each others corn snakes which is what some other groups were wholeheartedly interested in! 

Well before I left for Jersey it had become absolutely obvious that the amount of people who would be interested in this kind of group simply did not exist in that area, it was dead before I moved to new pastures. 

Ive no doubt who the rumourmongers will be and I find it embarrassingly tragic that I am so important that people have to make up information about my life! Spectacular!

I now live in Jersey with the love of my life, who has also never been to South Africa and I'm lucky enough to be working in my dream job. 

:whistling2:
Lotte***


----------

